

The PHP Weekly News Roundup - inovica
http://www.phpweekly.com/archive/2013-07-11.html

======
inovica
Just released this edition for the 11th July. We've also added in a jobs
section so are welcoming submissions now for any positions that people have.
All the best and thanks to all from HN for the suggestions so far.

------
esvik
Nice! Keep it up guys!

------
zlagen
Nicely done!

